# Jem K1 Hazer Or Radiance???



## lightman02 (Apr 26, 2011)

OK, well I am starting a new post as I have decided that the two hazers I am between is the Radiance and the Jem K1. I really would like to know if anyone has used the K1. I have used the Radiance and I can say it is a very good hazer. However I like some of the electronic features of the K1, esp the self cleaning functions and 5 pin and 3 pin DMX on board, and LED display instead of just switches. However I did have a Magnum in the past and it gave me problems with a bad pump and a clogged heater. I was able to unclog the heater and put a new pump in for $20. However it's now having logic board issues. I am wondering if Martin has cleaned up their act or I'm stll going to have problems. However a couple places I was at that used and owned the Radiance said they liked the hazer but have had to send them out for service once or twice.


----------



## len (Apr 26, 2011)

No experience with Martin atmospherics. Never had an issue with a Radiance. Maybe others used theirs a lot more and/or didn't do enough maintenance on them? Who knows? I can say that the reputation of Martin atmospherics has improved over the past few years.


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't think starting a new thread is going to answer your question regarding problems with Martin hazers. I've used them with success but I bought a Radiance. It sounds like you're buying new so I would just make sure there's a nice long warranty and go with the one that meets your feature requirements.


----------



## Esoteric (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: CITC's HazeMax for cleanest, non-glycol, non-clogging hazer*

Martin's problem has always been output for the price.

I love Martin haze gear. But for the price they do not put out the volume of haze that the Radiance does.


----------



## lightman02 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well as an update I went with the Radiance and have used it on several shows, I could not be happier. In fact not to long after getting the Radiance I went on a Royal Caribbean cruise and they had the Jem K1 Hazer's there wich is expected considering most of the lighting gear is Martin on those ships. I could see them putting out tons of haze for one of the show and it looked to have very little hang time and most was getting suck out by the air conditioning. I never have this problem with the Radiance even with the air conditioning on.


----------



## bishopthomas (Oct 9, 2011)

Excellent choice! I'm glad you're happy with it.


----------

